# This be the verse



## bernardina (Apr 10, 2014)

Διαβάζοντας αυτό το άρθρο της Ξένιας Κουναλάκη, αφού έμεινα για κάμποση ώρα με φρίκη στην είδηση αυτή καθαυτή (που μπορεί να σχολιαστεί ποικιλοτρόπως), σε μια δεύτερη ανάγνωση βγήκε πάλι μπροστά η λεξιλόγα-μέσα-μου. Και σκάλωσα στο ποίημα. Και την απόδοσή του. Και, κυρίως, εκείνη την περίεργη λέξη soppy-stern, που διαπίστωσα ότι έχει προβληματίσει κι άλλους.

Μια σύντομη έρευνα (και μια ιμεϊλική συζήτηση με φίλο, δικό μου, της ποίησης γενικώς και του συγκεκριμένου ποιητή ειδικότερα) απέφερε αρκετούς καρπούς ως προς τη μετάφραση.

Καταρχάς το ποίημα: 

They fuck you up, your mum and dad. 
They may not mean to, but they do. 
They fill you with the faults they had 
And add some extra, just for you. 

But they were fucked up in their turn 
By fools in old-style hats and coats, 
Who half the time were soppy-stern 
And half at one another's throats. 

Man hands on misery to man. 
It deepens like a coastal shelf. 
Get out of it as early as you can, 
And don't have any kids yourself.

Και αποδόσεις του:

Πρώτα αυτή που βρίσκουμε στο άρθρο:


Αυτός είναι ο στίχος

Σε πρήζουν τρελά, ο μπαμπάς κι η μαμά
Ίσως όχι επίτηδες, μα το κάνουν. 
Σε γεμίζουν με λάθη τους
και προσθέτουν κι άλλα, αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά. 

Κι αυτοί όμως τα ίδια τράβηξαν
από κάτι χαζούς με παλιομοδίτικα ρούχα
Που τη μια γλυκόλογα ανταλλάσσουν
Και την άλλη αλληλοσπαράσσονται.

Ο άνθρωπος χαρίζει δυστυχία απλόχερα. 
Βαθαίνει σαν ύφαλος, απότομα
Βγες όσο νωρίτερα μπορείς
Και προς Θεού, παιδιά μην κάνεις.



Ύστερα από το διαδίκτυο:

Ιδού η ποίησης [sic]

Σου τα πρήζουν η μαμά και ο μπαμπάς 
Ίσως όχι εξεπίτηδες, αλλά ωστόσο εκεί 
Να σου κληρονομούν τα ελαττώματά τους 
Και να προσθέτουν ακόμα μερικά για σένα εξαιρετικά. 

Αλλά και αυτούς, με τη σειρά τους, κάποιοι τους τα πρήζαν 
Κάποιοι ηλίθιοι με παλιομοδίτικα καπέλα και παλτά 
Που εναλλάξ γλυκόλογα αντάλλασσαν 
Ή ήταν έτοιμοι να βγάλουν ο ένας του άλλου τα μαλλιά. 

Ο άνθρωπος παραδίδει μιζέρια στον άνθρωπο 
Σαν κρηπίδα του γιαλού προχωράει το κακό 
Κάν' τη λαμόγια όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς 
Και παιδιά να κάνεις μη διανοηθείς. 



Η απόδοση του φίλου:

Σε γαμούν κανονικά, η μαμά και ο μπαμπάς·
ίσως όχι εξεπίτηδες, αλλά το κάνουν.
Σου περνάνε τα δικά τους τα στραβά
Και προσθέτουν μερικά για σένα μόνο.

Μήπως κι αυτούς δεν τους γάμησαν κανονικά
κάποιοι ανόητοι με παλιομοδίτικη φορεσιά,
που τη μια ήταν αγάπες και φιλιά,
την άλλη αρπάζονταν απ’ τα μαλλιά;

Η μια γενιά περνά δυστυχία στην άλλη γενιά.
Σαν το βυθό του γιαλού απότομα βαθαίνει.
Βγες αποκεί όσο νωρίτερα μπορείς,
και παιδιά μην κάνεις. Ούτε που να το διανοηθείς!



Όλοι ανεξαιρέτως αποδίδουν εκείνο το μυστηριώδες soppy-stern με αγάπες και λουλούδια που απευθύνουν οι γονείς μεταξύ τους.

Ίσως πέφτω έξω, δεν το αποκλείω καθόλου, όμως εμένα μού κατέβηκε μια άλλη ερμηνεία: πως εκείνο το soppy-stern δεν είναι παρά η γλυκερή, patronizing αυστηρότητα με την οποία νουθετούν αυτού του είδους οι γονείς τα παιδιά τους, ενώ την επόμενη στιγμή πλακώνονται μεταξύ τους στα μπινελίκια. Κοινώς, δάσκαλε (ή μαμά και μπαμπά) που δίδασκες... Βλέπω πως και άλλοι προς τα εκεί τείνουν, προσθέτοντας (σωστά) και το στοιχείο της προστατευτικότητας.

Γι' αυτό το ποίημα μού βγήκε κάπως έτσι:
(Με συγκεκριμένες -μεταξύ άλλων- αδυναμίες: στην πρώτη στροφή η ομοιοκαταληξία είναι ατελής, στη δεύτερη αλλάζει είδος. Αλλά είναι μια πρώτη απόπειρα).



Σε ξέσκισαν κανονικά, η μάνα κι ο μπαμπάς σου
δεν το 'καναν επίτηδες, μα τι μ' αυτό αλλάζει;
σου φόρτωσαν τα λάθη τους να τα 'χεις για δικά σου
και για καπάκι βάλανε κι ακόμα άλλα τόσα.

Δεν φταίν' αυτοί· τους ξέσκισαν πιο πρώτα οι δικοί τους
χαζοί με παλιακά παλτά μα και καπελαδούρες:
από τη μια τους μάλωναν δήθεν γλυκά οι χαμούρες,
κι από την άλλη βρίζονταν με μίσος μεταξύ τους.

Η μια γενιά στην άλληνε πασάρει δυστυχία
ύπουλα σαν τη θάλασσα π΄απότομα βαθαίνει
γι' αυτό εσύ κοίτα να βγεις νωρίς στην παραλία
κι αν θες να κάνεις και παιδιά, το βύσσινο να μένει.


Γνώμες; :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2014)

Χα χα. Μια και μας πρόσφερες τέσσερις μεταφράσεις, ορίστε και τέσσερις διαφορετικές απαγγελίες από τον ίδιο ηθοποιό. Απόλαυση!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 10, 2014)

Η δεύτερη είναι για Όσκαρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2014)

Ποτέ δεν κάνω κριτική σε ποίηση ή σε μετάφραση ποίησης, επειδή δεν τα καταλαβαίνω εύκολα.

Τούτου λεχθέντος, μερικές τεχνικές ιδέες για την μπερναρντίνεια απόδοση:

Σε ξέσκισαν κανονικά, η μάνα κι ο μπαμπάς σου
δεν το 'καναν επίτηδες, μα τι μ' αυτό αλλάζει;
σου φόρτωσαν τα λάθη τους να τα 'χεις για δικά σου
_και σε καπέλωσαν μ' αυτά σαν να 'ριχνε χαλάζι_.

Δεν φταίν' αυτοί· τους ξέσκισαν πιο πρώτα οι δικοί τους
χαζοί με παλιακά παλτά μα και και με καπελαδούρες:
από τη μια βριζόντουσαν με μίσος μεταξύ τους
κι από κοντά τούς μάλωναν στα ψεύτικα οι χαμούρες.

Η μια γενιά στην άλληνε πασάρει δυστυχία
ύπουλα σαν τη θάλασσα που απότομα βαθαίνει
κοίτα γι' αυτό εσύ να βγεις νωρίς στην παραλία
κι αν θες να κάνεις και παιδιά, το βύσσινο να μένει.


----------



## Themis (Apr 11, 2014)

Η λεξιλογιακή ποίηση δεν συγκρίνεται με τις άλλες! Έχω όμως μια απορία για τον τίτλο. Οι δύο αποδόσεις που τον μεταφράζουν λένε: "Αυτός είναι ο στίχος" (πιο ξενέρωτο δεν γίνεται!) και "Ιδού η ποίησις" (πιο άσχετο δεν γίνεται!). Εμένα αυτό το "This be the verse" μου φέρνει σε κάτι βιβλικό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω τι. Έτσι μου έρχεται να πάω να ρωτήσω στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2014)

Δεν το πιστεύω! Την ώρα που έγραφες αυτά εγώ πέρναγα από την Καθημερινή και ξανάδα το ποίημα, οπότε σκέφτηκα: «Αλήθεια, ποια θα ήταν μια καλή απόδοση του τίτλου;». Ύστερα σκέφτηκα: «Αυτό ας είναι το ποίημα». Αλλά δεν τα πάω καλά ούτε με τη Βίβλο ούτε με τις έμμεσες αναφορές της ποίησης.


----------



## Themis (Apr 11, 2014)

Εντελώς αυθαίρετα, προσωρινά, με αποποίηση ευθύνης κτλ.: "Τούτο λέγω υμίν".


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2014)

...
They fuck you up, your mum and dad. 
They may not mean to, but they do. 
They fill you with the faults they had 
And add some extra, just for you. 

But they were fucked up in their turn 
By fools in old-style hats and coats, 
Who half the time were soppy-stern 
And half at one another's throats. 

Man hands on misery to man. 
It deepens like a coastal shelf. 
Get out of it as early as you can, 
And don't have any kids yourself.


Ούτος εστί ο στίχος

Η μάνα κι ο πατέρας σε ρημάζουνε.
Μπορεί να μην το θέλουν, μα το κάνουν.
Με όλα τα στραβά τους σε προικίζουνε
και σου χαρίζουν κι άλλα από πάνω.

Μα και τους ίδιους άλλοι τους ρημάξανε,
ανόητοι, ψηλά καπέλα και βελάδες,
που τα παιδιά τους κι αν γλυκομαλώνανε,
στο ταίρι τους φερνόταν* σαν φονιάδες.

Τα βάσανά σου τα κληρονομείς.
Το χάσμα ολοένα και βαθαίνει.
Βγες από κει όσο νωρίτερα μπορείς.
Παιδιά μην κάνεις, ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει.
Παιδιά μην κάνεις, ξέρεις τι τα περιμένει.

* [sic]


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2014)

...
This be the verse - Anne Clark






Mom and Pop, 
they will fuck you up
for sure.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2014)

Όχι βιβλικό, αλλά Στηβενσονικό επίγραμμα: 

Robert Louis Stevenson. 1850–1894
Requiem

UNDER the wide and starry sky 
Dig the grave and let me lie: 
Glad did I live and gladly die, 
And I laid me down with a will. 

*This be the verse* you 'grave for me:	
Here he lies where he long'd to be; 
Home is the sailor, home from the sea, 
And the hunter home from the hill.	

Αντίστοιχα δικιά μας, _*η κουβέντα η μεγάλη*_ κλπ:


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 11, 2014)

Για ξεφυλλίστε εδώ (στην κυριολεξία) μια εισαγωγή, ποιήματα και συνέντευξη του Λάρκιν: http://www.ekebi.gr/magazines/flipbook/showissue.asp?file=18416&code=3776

Πολύ ωραίες οι μεταφράσεις σας. Όσο για τον τίτλο, νομίζω πως σε ένα ποίημα που μιλάει τόσο κυνικά και ωμά για τις σχέσεις γονέων-παιδιών, δεν θα έβαζα το Ούτος Εστί ο Στίχος ή Τούτο Λέγω Υμίν. Εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε πραγματικά ότι αυτή είναι η ειρωνεία του ποιήματος. Βαρύγδουπος τίτλος-ωμή γλώσσα στο περιεχόμενο. ;)


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2014)

Σπουδαίο αυτό. Έχει μεταφράσεις και άλλων ποιημάτων του Λάρκιν από τον Νίκο Φωκά. Κάτι θα αξιοποιήσουμε...


----------

